# New Adoption



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jack has been in rescue since December last year, when he came in with Bailey and some other cats he was very skinny and on the brink of death, was completely matted where we had to resort to shaving his whole coat.

With a lot of time and love he now has a beautiful coat and has gained much needed weight, although neutered he still feels the need to impress female cats, so I am looking for a home where no female cats are present.

He was also extremely nervous, it took me months to gain his trust but he will still run when he is scared, for this reason he needs a home where he can take time to settle on his own terms.

Ideal home would be indoor only, owner to understand he was neglected and to give him space and time, strictly no young children as he is scared of them, no dogs and no female cats.

Jack has been neutered in rescue, lived in a shed with many other cats, is microchipped and a donation of £100 would be greatful as it has cost a lot more than this to get him better.

Sadly now we are on top of Christmas no rehomes are being done, he is not a xmas present, but happy for anybody to come and see him with the view of rehoming middle January.

If you feel you could offer Jack a lifelong home please do contact through the rescue website of Grace Haven Cat Rescue.

Thankyou


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

As usual your hard work and dedication has paid off. Jack looks beautiful. I think cats that are scared will get better but will always keep a little of their wariness (is that even a word??) Alfie still gets spooked by the silliest things and we have had him almost a year yet when he feels comfortable you have no choice but to give him cuddles and get head bumps in return.

Good luck with the rehome CC


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww best wishes for jack CC, i hope he finds his forever home soon , he is beautiful , thankyou or saving him x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just uploading a new photo of Jack, still desperate for his new home.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, he is now looking so gorgeous CC, all your kindness, love and attention.is showing through in him.

Paws crossed your slave finds you soon sweetheart xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He has come along way, to think last year vets and myself didn't think he would make it he is doing great, still alittle timid but hes not going to get better here with me than he already is, I know in the right home he will be great.

He is so heavy aswell, not sure on actual weight until the next vet check but I would say between 6.5kg to 7kg, he is solid.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Jack has been in rescue since December last year, when he came in with Bailey and some other cats he was very skinny and on the brink of death, was completely matted where we had to resort to shaving his whole coat.
> 
> With a lot of time and love he now has a beautiful coat and has gained much needed weight, although neutered he still feels the need to impress female cats, so I am looking for a home where no female cats are present.
> 
> ...


Well, that counts me out 

He's stunning :001_wub: You've worked miracles with him :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, yes sadly M2M jack isn't suitable to be Willowbees's friend, plus I don't think Missy would appreciate him. xxxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Surely somebody on here must want this boy, everyone loves coonies  I have everything crossed for him. Good luck beautiful boy xxx

CC , are we not allowed to put him in CatChat , like I did with Moo ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No sadly he has to stay in the rescue section as per forum rules.

I think a link can be put in catchat but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> No sadly he has to stay in the rescue section as per forum rules.
> 
> I think a link can be put in catchat but I don't know how to do it.


I will do it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cc just copy and paste thread title into a post on a new thread in cat chat , it took me a while and i still forget how to but hopefully i'll work, if not gis a shout and i'll do it for you 

sorry crossposted with ccc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, if somebody can do the link for me that would be great, I will take full responsibility if any rules are broken by doing this.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Better pic


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

better better pic


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, that is a much better photo.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> better better pic


I've put this pic on the cat chat thread too  lovely


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I've shared his pic on Facebook. I really hope he gets a lovely home soon.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had two responses via FB - I've email CC details. Fingers crossed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, I have contacted both families, I have a very good feeling so paws crossed.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww this is so beautiful xx good luck boy xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update on Jack:

Although I need to do the usual checks today, there has been a wonderful lady contact the rescue regarding Jack, she is very experienced and has rescue mc already, we have agreed that if the checks go well today she will foster Jack to see how she gets on, if she gets on well she will then be his new home. 

Thankyou to everybody who has shared Jack around, I am very hopeful this beautiful boy has found the best experienced home.

Will keep you all updated on his progress.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fantastic news :thumbup:

Good luck Jack, hope you've found your forever home


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

YAYYY I shared the great news on my page  xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gosh he does look gorgeous. Hope it works out for him!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great news!
Good luck in your new home Jack


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Ooooh gorgeous chunky Jack, sounds v promising, still keeping paws crossed for you beautiful boy xxx

Fab bit is about rescued mc's so she will know how special you are honeybum xxx


----------

